# Bucky in a Cage, Rage



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Your title for this post reminds me of that Smashing Pumpkins song- the one with the chorus 'despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage' Only, your version would be 'despite all my rage I am still just a Bucky in a cage' 

I hear you about funds being what holds us Halloweeners back. It certainly is what holds me back most of the time.


----------

